# Installing a Group 29 battery box.



## heruide (Feb 12, 2008)

​For me this is without a doubt the easiest mod I’ve every done and I want to thank the folks at Fleetwood/Coleman for the design...but I’m getting ahead of my self so lets back up.

My Fleetwood Evolution 3 came with a Group 24 battery and I’ve been waiting for it to die so I could replace it with a larger battery. A couple weeks ago my prayers were answered when I starting having problems recharging the battery. It took two 24 hour re-conditioning efforts before I could get my charger to do its thing. I checked the specific gravity of each cell and found out one of the cells was shot. THANK YOU.

So off I went to a Interstate battery dealer and got myself a Group 29 battery. Now I must confess I’ve been planning this for awhile and had already bought one… no two battery boxes. Originally, I had planned to install a Group 27 battery and so several months ago I got a box from Napa Auto Parts. However, I decided to go with a Group 29 so I thought I needed a larger box. Found one at Wal-Mart that could hold batteries from Group 24 to 31. MISTAKE Turns out my Group 29 battery fits very nicely in my Group 27 box. OH WELL…

To install the larger battery box I needed to move two little “L” brackets further apart. This should be a simple task of drilling two new holds and securing the brackets with self tapping screws.


So I gathered up all the necessary tools which were:
1. Safety glasses
2. Fully charged 18 volts De Walt drill
3. Set of high speed bits
4. Three in One oil
5. Tape measure
6. Center punch
7. Hammer
8. Phillips screw driver


First step in the process is to remove the screws that secure the brackets. As I’m doing this, it struck me that the box might fit if I was simply to turn the brackets 180 degrees. NO WAY. It could never be that simple. All my modifications are supposed to be complicated and some where in the process I have to run once or twice to the hardware store to buy either a new tool or a screw… something. 

Sorry no stimulating the economy today since once I turned the brackets 180 degrees and re-inserted the screws… the battery box slid right into place. A minute later the battery cables were connected, top secured and I was in business.

The sad part of this mod is that it took me longer to write this blog than it took to do the modification… Next week I'll share with you the mod that took me the longest to complete.

Ruide


----------

